# A head that's full of dreams



## P2Grafn0l

A head that's full of dreams. = Caput quod est plēnum somniōrum.

Caput somniōrum plēnōrum est. = There's a head of satisfied dreams. 

A head full of dreams. = Caput plēnum somniōrum.

Cum somniō plēnō caput est. = A head is filled with dreams. 

I'm just not sure how to properly connect an adjective to a genitive noun, or if the adjective goes with the nominative when there's a genitive in the sentence.
And does case, number and gender still matter when connecting an adjective to a genitive noun?


----------



## Glenfarclas

P2Grafn0l said:


> I'm just not sure how to properly connect an adjective to a genitive noun, or if the adjective goes with the nominative when there's a genitive in the sentence.
> And does case, number and gender still matter when connecting an adjective to a genitive noun?



It depends on which noun you want the adjective to modify.  In all circumstances the adjective must match the case, gender, and number of the noun it modifies. If the adjective modifies a noun which is in the genitive, then the adjective goes into the genitive also:

gladius magnus militis = the large sword of the soldier
gladius magni militis = the sword of the large soldier

cor bonum feminae = the good heart of a woman
cor bonae feminae = the heart of a good woman​


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Thanks for the help.
But these sentences don't mean the same, correct? 

Caput quod est plēnum somniōrum. = A head that is full of dreams. / A head that is full, of dreams.

Caput quod est somniōrum plēnōrum. = A head that is of satisfied dreams. 

Can the latter even translate as "A head that's full of dreams"?


----------



## Glenfarclas

P2Grafn0l said:


> Caput quod est plēnum somniōrum. = A head that is full of dreams. / A head that is full, of dreams.



The comma in your last version of the sentence is incorrect.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Caput quod est somniōrum plēnōrum. = A head that is of satisfied dreams.



"Satisfied" is not a very natural translation for "plenus," although I suppose it can mean "filled to satiety." "Full, complete, abundant" would be a more likely translation. Also, the structure of this phrase (both in Latin and in English) is awkward.

But your intuition is right that "caput plenum somniorum" and "caput plenorum somniorum" mean different things.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Can the latter even translate as "A head that's full of dreams"?



No, because "full" does not modify "head" if the words have different cases and numbers.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Glenfarclas said:


> The comma in your last version of the sentence is incorrect.



The comma is incorrect, or rather the sentence is (incomplete), only because there's nothing after "of dreams". 
It is almost like how all dreams come to an end.  




Glenfarclas said:


> Also, the structure of this phrase (both in Latin and in English) is awkward.



I was aware of it. 
I felt the same, even in Dutch "A head that is of satisfied dreams" sounds quite dreamy and not mundane, haha. 
Then again, you said that it's awkward, despite the sentence being grammatically correct.


----------



## Glenfarclas

P2Grafn0l said:


> The comma is incorrect, or rather the sentence is (incomplete), only because there's nothing after "of dreams".
> It is almost like how all dreams come to an end.



It's difficult to think of anything reasonable that one could put after "A head that is full, of dreams..." that would produce a natural sentence. If your underlying question is about adjectives modifying nouns, I'd suggest trying to work with more normal sentences.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Then again, you said that it's awkward, despite the sentence being grammatically correct.



It isn't a sentence, actually, because it lacks a main verb.  That makes it somewhat difficult to analyze its "correctness" as such. As I said above, my suggestion would be to give up on these particular examples.


----------



## wandle

P2Grafn0l said:


> A head full of dreams. = Caput plēnum somniōrum.


That is a correct way to put the terms together in Latin.
Mind you, it was not clear to the ancients, as it is to us, that the brain was the generator of dreams.

On the one hand, both Greeks and Romans talked of 'seeing dreams' and many people thought they were visions of or from a supernatural being.
On the other hand, the brain was not recognised as the centre of mental activity. Aristotle and other thinkers placed feeling and imagination in the heart (a notion which survives to this day in our everyday language ('heartfelt', 'half-hearted' etc.).


----------



## P2Grafn0l

wandle said:


> That is a correct way to put the terms together in Latin.



*Caput (quod est) plenum somniorum. *= A head (that's) full of dreams. 

This must be right, because "quod" matches "caput", doesn't it?


----------



## wandle

P2Grafn0l said:


> This must be right, because "quod" matches "caput", doesn't it?


That too is grammatically correct.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

wandle said:


> That too is grammatically correct.



Amazing.  
And thanks, Wandle.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Glenfarclas said:


> It's difficult to think of anything reasonable that one could put after "A head that is full, of dreams..." that would produce a natural sentence.



A head that is full, of dreams the brain made it so.


----------



## Glenfarclas

P2Grafn0l said:


> A head that is full, of dreams the brain made it so.



That might be a translation of correctly punctuated Dutch (?), but it's not a correct sentence in English.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Glenfarclas said:


> That might be a translation of correctly punctuated Dutch (?), but it's not a correct sentence in English.



Oh, come on, Glenfarclas.  
What did the brain make the head full of? - Of dreams. 
Yeah, it's no modern day sentence, I know that. 

A head that is full, of dreams the brain made it so. = Een hoofd dat vol is, van dromen maakte het brein het zo. 

I did not use a Dutch word order prior to the equal sign.


----------



## Glenfarclas

P2Grafn0l said:


> Oh, come on, Glenfarclas.



You can believe me or not, but that's an ungrammatical and nearly unintelligible sentence in English.  Since this is the Latin forum, though, I'll forgo any further analysis.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Glenfarclas said:


> You can believe me or not, but that's an ungrammatical and nearly unintelligible sentence in English.



Is this sentence correct in Latin?
*Locus meus in hōc mundō.*

Latin aside, here are a few like mine, just randomly plucked from somewhere:
"_We hope we will make our home full of love and happiness_."
Now, I could drop a comma after "full" again, and add to it.

"_God will make you full._"
- Full of what, of love?

But then you would say: Your sentence is ungrammatical and nearly unintelligble in English.
Though in fact, your language does use an infinitive like, for example: 
_To make full. 
To make full use of. _
Judging by this, the word "of" does not necessarily have to be close to the infinitive, and can be separated by comma.
So, I hope you will make another forum full, of grammatical and original sentences you will make it so.

Okay, so suppose I'm totally wrong, then how do you justify the combination of these two words "of course"? (I know it is an adverb.)


----------

